# What movies with a cooking theme would you recommend?



## tchan001 (Aug 18, 2020)

Just wondering what movies you would recommend with a cooking theme.
There must be tons of these movies around, but what are the good ones?


----------



## parbaked (Aug 18, 2020)

_East Side Sushi
Chef
Ratatouille _


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Aug 18, 2020)

The Hundred-Foot Journey
Today’s special


----------



## LostHighway (Aug 18, 2020)

Jiro Dreams of Sushi
Big Night
Babette's Feast
Tampopo
Eat Man, Drink Woman
City of Gold


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Cook up a storm


----------



## ian (Aug 18, 2020)

Mostly Martha was good, although I saw it a long time ago.

What about Munich? For a spy movie, it’s got some good cooking scenes.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 18, 2020)

Chef. Great film.


----------



## ModRQC (Aug 18, 2020)

Fried Green Tomatoes is an excellent movie. As well as The Cook, the Thief, his Wife and her Lover. It seems I am forgetting another masterpiece...


----------



## ian (Aug 18, 2020)

Check out the series Hannibal, if you’re an adventurous eater!


----------



## ModRQC (Aug 18, 2020)

Ah yes obviously, The Hours. 

Of course all my picks tend to prioritize cinema over food. But as it goes, food is a motor element of all three, as much the plot as the subtext, where in fact food becomes crucial to deeper understanding.

There’s also that crazy family dinner scene in David Lynch’s Eraserhead, which scene he reembodied later on - deep malaise family dinner - in Fire Walk With Me.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Aug 18, 2020)

not a movie, but breaking bad is a good series about cooking


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 18, 2020)

Echoing others, but I have always enjoyed Chef....watched it several times.

And for the feel good, Ratatouille is always great.


----------



## Moooza (Aug 18, 2020)

Jiro dreams of sushi has been mentioned already, but can't emphasise it enough. So good.


----------



## Twigg (Aug 18, 2020)

Animal House. Someone cooked all the stuff for the food fight.


----------



## Twigg (Aug 18, 2020)

Kronk's New Groove






He runs a little hilltop restaurant! I didn't particularly care for the movie, but my kids liked it.


----------



## Midsummer (Aug 18, 2020)

LostHighway said:


> Jiro Dreams of Sushi
> Big Night
> Babette's Feast
> Tampopo
> ...


 
I have to see some of those because I loved Babette's feast and Eat Drink Man Woman. I saw Tortilla soup which was a Mexican American remake of Eat Drink Man Woman as well; but I admit a fondness for the original. In the last two years I saw a few foreign films set in the kitchen that were really quite good.


----------



## tchan001 (Aug 18, 2020)

I remember one.
Like Water for Chocolate


----------



## ArthurHolo (Aug 19, 2020)

Twigg said:


> Kronk's New Groove
> 
> View attachment 90825
> 
> ...


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 19, 2020)

Chocolat, Vatel.
For books, Kitchens of the Great Northwest is a ton of fun. Halfway thru and enjoying it a lot.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 19, 2020)

that one with Bradley Cooper was pretty good. i cant remember the title.


----------



## Cliff (Aug 19, 2020)

Echoing ... Mostly Martha and Big Night


----------



## damiano (Aug 19, 2020)

Eat drink man woman. Fabulous movie and not just because of the food. Still my favourite Ang Lee movie.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 19, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Eraserhead


That was one weird movie. Saw it at a cult movie event when I was in High school in the late 70's. It clearly made an impression if a remember it 40 years later.

Another that left an impression for different reasons was Nagisa Ōshima's In the Realm of the Senses. I never looked at hard boiled eggs the same way again


----------



## Carlo (Aug 19, 2020)

The God of Cookery









The God of Cookery - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## MoabDave (Aug 19, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Ah yes obviously, The Hours.
> 
> There’s also that crazy family dinner scene in David Lynch’s Eraserhead, which scene he reembodied later on - deep malaise family dinner - in Fire Walk With Me.


I would rather hitch hike in Vermont in the middle of a midnight snow storm than watch Erasurehead again.( which I did shortly after seeing that in college, and relished how enjoyable that was compared to Lynch's "film") I still regret that lost time 40 years later.


----------



## Byphy (Aug 19, 2020)

Inglorious Basterds. I always go back to the strudel scene.


----------



## ModRQC (Aug 19, 2020)

Pure Lynch cinema... boring movie though. Depends what you look at.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 19, 2020)

Not a movie but in the HBO series Treme there’s a really cool story that takes place over several seasons about a chef and her sous chef that we’re impacted by hurricane Katrina. My fave “chef” related story.


----------



## blunt_cutter (Sep 11, 2020)

Burnt, and what about that Julie Julia one?


----------



## juice (Sep 11, 2020)

The Blues Brothers. Elwood makes a piece of toast, and it also has a high-end restaurant, a rustic diner, a country and western saloon, and prison food. I think that has all the bases covered. Also, and this is the important part, it's one of the greatest movies ever made.

HTH


----------



## The Edge (Sep 11, 2020)

Besides everything else listed, I like Haute Cuisine.


----------



## blunt_cutter (Sep 12, 2020)

in Goodfellas they make sauce.


----------



## parbaked (Sep 12, 2020)

Le Chef (2012) with Jean Reno is a good watch...


----------



## CiderBear (Sep 12, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> that one with Bradley Cooper was pretty good. i cant remember the title.


Burnt


----------



## blunt_cutter (Sep 13, 2020)

Spanglish


----------



## tminus (Sep 13, 2020)

+1 Tampopo

Dinner Rush - been a few years but remember really digging it when it first came out


Couple of documentaries:

I Like Killing Flies - follows hilarious owner of famous NY hole in the wall, Shopsin's

El Bulli: Cooking in Progress - not so much a cooking movie as much as an overview of Ferran Adria's creative process for coming up with dishes


----------



## juice (Sep 13, 2020)

OK, so not movies (I gave my stellar movie recommendation earlier) but Netflix series:

Chef's table - documentaries about food and food culture. Somewhat hit and miss, with some being brilliant and others that I gave up on after a few minutes because they were shot/directed so tediously (or were WAY too focused on the person's circumstances rather than the food/process/history), but well worth working through.

Final Table - a faux "reality TV" series, but with ridiculously impressive chefs making ridiculously impressive food. Host gets annoying, they have a series of dumbarse "judges" for the first part of each show, and the finale is as cringy/cliched as you would expect (i.e. if you can't predict who the winner is (with zero reference to the actual food that might be produced) going into it there's something badly wrong with you), but the creativity/thought processes make it worthwhile.

Salt Fat Acid Heat - Only four episodes, but it's interesting. Mostly liked the presenter.

Ugly Delicious - Not a fan of all of David Chang's work, but we mostly liked these.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 14, 2020)

juice said:


> The Blues Brothers. Elwood makes a piece of toast, and it also has a high-end restaurant, a rustic diner, a country and western saloon, and prison food. I think that has all the bases covered. Also, and this is the important part, it's one of the greatest movies ever made.
> 
> HTH


Been awhile since I seen it, but, isn't there a mall food court also?


----------



## Kippington (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## juice (Sep 14, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Been awhile since I seen it, but, isn't there a mall food court also?


I've seen it over 200 times, and I don't recall one, but would it surprise me if I was wrong? No it would not.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 14, 2020)

juice said:


> I've seen it over 200 times, and I don't recall one, but would it surprise me if I was wrong? No it would not.


When they drive through the mall. I could be wrong.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 14, 2020)

Kippington said:


>


----------



## panda (Sep 14, 2020)

tminus said:


> +1 Tampopo
> 
> Dinner Rush - been a few years but remember really digging it when it first came out
> 
> ...



just watched dinner rush, was great!


----------



## tminus (Sep 14, 2020)

panda said:


> just watched dinner rush, was great!


haha me too right after posting, still holds up!


----------



## juice (Sep 14, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> When they drive through the mall. I could be wrong.


OK, I think Jake references a burger joint not long after they get into the mall, then there's a sausage shop selling red hots(?) called Lemmy's as the cops drive through the clothing store (gingliss formalwear), Davidson's Bakery, G. Fishman's Sons Inc (but doesn't appear to sell fish), and the supermarket at the end.

But no food court that I saw.

However, there are several continuity errors that are easy enough to see, when you watch the backgrounds rather than the action, that I'd never seen before, so thank you for that, you have added to my (reasonably extensive) BB knowledge today


----------



## Kenny (Sep 14, 2020)

The hundred foot journey


----------



## shouse (Sep 14, 2020)

Waiting. The reason not to go out to eat.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 14, 2020)

Fight Club


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 14, 2020)

blunt_cutter said:


> in Goodfellas they make sauce.


Don't forget they work out of a restaurant until they set it on fire.


----------



## TheGreek (Sep 14, 2020)

Ratatouille


----------



## josemartinlopez (Sep 15, 2020)

The "Birds of Prey" sandwich


----------



## Oshidashi (Oct 9, 2020)

_Babette's Feast _is a gem, and won an Oscar.


----------



## agp (Oct 19, 2020)

Eat Drink Man Woman. Favorite movie even before I cared about cooking.


----------



## agp (Oct 19, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> Cook up a storm View attachment 90788
> View attachment 90787


Cannot tell if this is a joke


----------



## Runner_up (Oct 19, 2020)

"Big Night"

With Tony Shalhoub and Stanley Tucci

Edit: losthighway beat me to it


----------



## Michi (Feb 20, 2022)

I just finished watching Julie and Julia. I really quite enjoyed it. Meryl Streep, Stanley Tucci, and Amy Adams. Nothing shoddy about that cast!

It's a slow movie. Nothing all that exciting really happens, but I was engaged the entire time. It is the strength of the acting and camera work that really holds this one up.

Not a "must see" but, if you are into cooking, worth adding to the list. I do feel inspired to get Julia's book now


----------



## dough (Feb 20, 2022)

I like killing flies


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 20, 2022)

Michi said:


> I just finished watching Julie and Julia. I really quite enjoyed it. Meryl Streep, Stanley Tucci, and Amy Adams. Nothing shoddy about that cast!
> 
> It's a slow movie. Nothing all that exciting really happens, but I was engaged the entire time. It is the strength of the acting and camera work that really holds this one up.
> 
> Not a "must see" but, if you are into cooking, worth adding to the list. I do feel inspired to get Julia's book now



It’s a nice one indeed.


----------



## Delat (Feb 20, 2022)

+1 on Tampopo, love that movie!

Haven’t seen Ramen Girl mentioned.


----------



## kpham12 (Feb 20, 2022)

tminus said:


> +1 Tampopo
> 
> Dinner Rush - been a few years but remember really digging it when it first came out
> 
> ...




I would also re-recommend Dinner Rush for anyone looking over this thread. It came out about a year after Kitchen Confidential and it feels like the writers borrowed a lot from that book or maybe even consulted Anthony Bourdain. The kitchen scenes, talking about mise en place, the degenerate gambling, the mob element and just the dialogue all feel very influenced by Kitchen Confidential. A real hidden gem of a movie. And it’s free on YouTube.


----------



## tally-ho (Feb 20, 2022)

Boiling point (2021)


----------



## sumis (Feb 20, 2022)

tally-ho said:


> Boiling point (2021)



^^ this!

amazing film. One of the greatest kitchen movies ever, and stands its ground in the general food genre as well.

for a cooking nerd its pure joy from beginning to end. 

for a movie buff, the continuous shot is as breathtakingly executed and thematically appropriate as anything out there.

.


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 20, 2022)

Big Night








Big Night (1996) - IMDb


Big Night: Directed by Campbell Scott, Stanley Tucci. With Marc Anthony, Tony Shalhoub, Stanley Tucci, Larry Block. New Jersey, 1950s. Two brothers run an Italian restaurant. Business is not going well as a rival Italian restaurant is out-competing them. In a final effort to save the restaurant...




www.imdb.com


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 20, 2022)

Runner_up said:


> "Big Night"
> 
> With Tony Shalhoub and Stanley Tucci
> 
> Edit: losthighway beat me to it


losthighway and Runner_up beat me!


----------



## gordyt (Feb 20, 2022)

My wife and I really enjoyed the Midnight Diner, which is available on netflix.


----------

